# US Option Traders - When do you sleep?



## mg11 (7 April 2014)

I'm wondering how those that trade US Options deal with the time difference between USA & Australia

I'm only interested in nights where you have resolved to put a trade on or take one off.  The question may also apply to Stock & Futures traders - but it is really important to Option traders,  Option prices changing with Volatility
as well as changes in the underlying

Presuming you need a few hours sleep each night & keep normal Aussie hours  -
 Do you trade at the start of the US session ?  ( When you're half asleep..
 Do you trade at the end of the US session ?    ( When you are trying to wake up..
or Do you set a Limit order & go to bed & hope ?
or Maybe you have a Full Service broker that 'does their best' for you


----------



## CanOz (7 April 2014)

*Re: US Option Traders - When do you sleep ?*

I know a guy in NZ and he uses one of these....


----------



## skyQuake (7 April 2014)

mg11 said:


> I'm wondering how those that trade US Options deal with the time difference between USA & Australia
> 
> I'm only interested in nights where you have resolved to put a trade on or take one off.  The question may also apply to Stock & Futures traders - but it is really important to Option traders,  Option prices changing with Volatility
> as well as changes in the underlying
> ...




You can sleep on Sundays and US public holidays
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Or just trade the first and last hr where the volatility is. With daylight savings fully kicked in US open 11:30pm and closes 6:00am


----------



## wayneL (7 April 2014)

It depends how you want to trade. Now that I run a business outside trading, I  just place trades in the last hour or two of the session. I'm up at the sparrow's fart anyway so get a normal sleep.

I could definitely scrounge better return when full time trading, but that will take a toll on you in unexpected ways. FWIW.


----------



## AC1980 (7 June 2015)

before the newborn came along, it was sleep at 9pm, wake up at 4am, trade/scan/research til 6am, have breakfast and then off to work. now with the newborn bub, it's definitely a struggle - hold baby with the left hand, strong coffee in the right hand


----------

